# Gumbo Celebration Dec 1 at Lane's aka Fishnlane



## FishnLane

Lane's Annual Gumbo Party / end of H season celebration!!
Gumbo party!!!

IT's another REPEAT!!!

Lane's Gumbo party to celebrate the end of "H" season and just another reason to have fun with friends. 

DATE: December 1st Sat starting at 3 p.m.
LOCATION: 1676 College Pkwy Gulf Breeze
BRING: side or horsey'doerve and your beverage of choice. 

I'll put a map up later. Parking is the pits. Working on alternatives so car pooling is recommended. 

Historically, it is the COLDEST day/night of the year. 
YES< i'll have TV for the SEC play off.

So put this event on your calendar and Let's GUMBO


----------



## BananaTom

*Stopped by Lane's Saturday, she had this whip out and was beating Tony, saying get to work, get this place ready for a party.*

*Man, Tony was shagging butt*


----------



## Gaff

What do you need guests to bring?

Never mind, I just saw it. If there is anything I can bring specifically just say the word


----------



## Downtime2

Bump.....


----------



## FishnLane

OK guys, got the timeline going.....

check: groceries
check: paper goods'
check: stock made
check: 2 types of gumto 
sausage and chicken all ready for assembly
seafood gumbo: all ready for assembly (after trip to JP's for shrimp)

Can't wait. So we have 2 major pots of gumbo Sat. Bring your drink of choice and a side if you wish.


----------



## jspooney

wow, this is going to be great


----------



## TrixiBme

Can my girls and I come too? Have food will travel.


----------



## jspooney

yeah, everyone is invited


----------



## TrixiBme

Can you pm me with all the info? Would like to meet all of you.


----------



## Gaff

Need some cornhole boards?


----------



## bonita dan

The Bonitas will attend. Karen's gonna make her soon to be world famous Pensacola panko crusted crab filled jalapenas. :nuke:


----------



## Ultralite

with Wade's dip, lane's Gumbo, Karen's japapeno's, Dale's jello shots, and more, this is shaping up nicely...

Football will be televised too...


----------



## Downtime2

Gaff said:


> Need some cornhole boards?


I heard Dan say...."who needs a dang board"....


----------



## Downtime2

Got the last of my yellowfin thawing now....


----------



## FishnLane

Everything is shaping up for a Great Time. Shrimp gotten and deheaded / shelled. Y'all know what happen's next....


----------



## Downtime2

As for the tuna dip... Allllllll done. One big container for Lanes Gumbo get together and a stash for me and Kathy....


----------



## spanningtree

What time is this going on? I'd love to finally be able to attent one of these get togethers for a change.


----------



## Downtime2

spanningtree said:


> What time is this going on? I'd love to finally be able to attent one of these get togethers for a change.


All info is at top of post...


----------



## Gaff

Making a desert for tomorrow. I can bring a bottle of homemade habanero hot sauce to spice things up if you want.


----------



## below me

count me in.


----------



## FishnLane

This is "cooking" up for a fun time. There is no perfect "start" time as many people come and go. Remember parking is tight and you may have to park and walk. We will be in the back yard so just come on around back. Introduce yourself. No name tags as I forgot to get em. Children are welcome but please watch them as I do live on the water. Lastly, drink responsibly.


----------



## nextstep

i'll bump for gumbo!:thumbup:
if you have never had lane's gumbo, your in for a real treat.




 
if you watch the video real close you can see lane leaning against the emt tent.


----------



## on the rocks

The mayhem is complete on my end. The jello shots are chilling and I have included a considerable number of the now famous "Bushwhacker" ones that make everyone's eyes roll..:thumbup:

disclaimer: The Bushwhacker does not have any "jello" in it but it does contain 7 different liquors so consume responsibly!


----------



## dkdiver

Red Velvet cake is on the way!


----------



## lastcast

Loading up in Lillian, heading that way!


----------



## Gaff

Had a blast, met some great people and ate some very delicious food. The chicken and sausage gumbo was outstanding as well as the seafood gumbo. The YFT tuna dip was amazing. Thank you for putting this event together Lane, you should do this every other weekend. We met a lot of new people and hope to see y'all again soon. Tony helped us meet everyone and my wife and I really enjoyed our time well spent at your house, you have a beautiful location. Again, I cannot thank you enough for being such a gracious host to some strangers.


----------



## Downtime2

I had a dang good time! The gumbo was outstanding as was the company. (Jello shots wern't bad needer) LOL


----------



## FishnLane

Had a blast and was good to meet those I've only read about. 
Up at 7 with clean up and fishing by noon. 
We have such great friends and friendships!!! this is what life is all about!! 
Til next year. 
Lane​


----------



## below me

thanks for having us, lane!!


----------



## missionrestoration

Woooo...yeah.......everyone is invited.. It will be fun..


----------



## LITECATCH

Day late and a doller short!!


----------

